# HELP! I've changed my name and I want to un-change it.



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2012)

In a moment of madness and amnesia, my name got changed from slowmotion to notsoslowmotion. In retrospect, this raises unrealistic expectations of my ability on two wheels. I want to assume my old name again but I can't seem to find a way of doing so. Can anybody help?

Thank you.


----------



## Crackle (31 Dec 2012)

Can we suggest new ones?

What about ditheringmotion, we could shortne that to doh!mo


----------



## mcshroom (31 Dec 2012)

I think you'll just have to speed up to match your new name


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Dec 2012)

this is entirely my fault. I was so overjoyed by your revelation on Saturday that I prevailed upon Shaun to change your username by way of tribute. I'm sure he'll change it back if you wish.

(I did warn you, but since we were both pretty far gone at the time there's no reason why you should remember. Hopefully the declarations of eternal love will have slipped your memory as well).


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (31 Dec 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> this is entirely my fault. I was so overjoyed by your revelation on Saturday that I prevailed upon Shaun to change your username by way of tribute. I'm sure he'll change it back if you wish.
> 
> (I did warn you, but since we were both pretty far gone at the time there's no reason why you should remember. Hopefully the declarations of eternal love will have slipped your memory as well).


 
Was this before or after averting your eyes to where his 26inches had been inserted?


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Dec 2012)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Was this before or after averting your eyes to where his 26inches had been inserted?


OMG! But, then again, the scar said it all. We're very fortunate to live in a country with an NHS


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2012)

DZ, you naughty, naughty boy! I was getting a bit worried about the possibility of alcoholic blackouts. As for declarations of eternal love....._in vino veritas_.


----------



## Shaun (31 Dec 2012)

I've morphed you back to your good old self.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2012)

Splendid Shaun! Thank-you so much. The stress has been so bad that I feel the need for a lie-down.

A very Happy New Year to you and your tribe.


----------



## Shaun (31 Dec 2012)

Thank you, and you and yours too.


----------



## theclaud (1 Jan 2013)

Slowmo - DZ told me your news. Amazing! I'm even more sorry to have missed the ride. Happy New Year!


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jan 2013)

Happy New Year TC.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2013)

Interestingly, some of the 'Likes' are still by 'notsoslowmotion'!


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jan 2013)

Had me fooled for a second there Colin!


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Had me fooled for a second there Colin!


 
Posts 2 & 5


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Posts 2 & 5


Aha! All I can see is "You like this", not "slowmotion likes this"

Edit: I just logged out and came back as an unlogged visitor. Yes, my identity crisis continues, albiet in a less virulent form. notsoslowmotion refuses to die. Anybody got a blooming great wooden stake and a lump hammer?


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2013)

I see
FNRttC - check out the new blogthingy at 
http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/ 
the Friday Night Ride to the Coast - the faster we are carried the less time we have to spare
2013 dates now up
dellzeqq, Monday at 13:07​Report​Top​ 
notsoslowmotion likes this​


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Aha! All I can see is "You like this", not "slowmotion likes this"


 
As post above ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Shaun (3 Jan 2013)

The like cache isn't updated on a username change - it'll update when someone next likes the post/s.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jan 2013)

I really wasn't fussed Shaun, but thanks for the update. Quite honestly, I'm glad that my speedy imposter is dead.


----------

